# New Member



## john555 (Oct 17, 2019)

New member, name's John. Been married for 7 years and together with my wife for 13 years total. Things are going pretty rough, so decided to come here for some help.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello and welcome! I would not use your name just for anonymity purposes


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> Hello and welcome! I would not use your name just for anonymity purposes


John sounds inherently anonymous though, eh?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. You'll find the help you need, here.


----------

